# Captain Cook Bridge Dismount



## Pict (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Fellas..

Picked up a 10ft Wilson Blackfish rod and Alvey Blackfish Special today 

When I was a younger bloke, the grandfather and myself used to moor and dismount a certain Captain Cook Bridge pylon and spend a few hours absolutely slaughtering the blackfish. We would easily pull in our bag limit each session.

A few years have passed, but now that I bought a 10ft rod and had a good think about it.. I cant help but think I may have a problem landing fish in a kayak with a rod so huge...

Could I paddle out to the pylon and dismount? I've heard this is no longer allowed? Do people still do it?

Cheers guys.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Careful.

Since some friggin' idiot on this forum (shall remain unnamed for the moment), climbed a building in SE Qld years ago, it has been illegal to attach yourself to or climb, abseil from, any public or private structure.

The government wants to take all the fun outta life.

Trevor


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

People do it all the time, and yes there's still black fish there. Although for what its worth there are just as reliable if not better spots which don't have the risk that your thinking about taking. On a really high tide you would be pretty close to the top of the pylon base so it wouldn't be too hard to get off or on, but as the tide drops its only going to be harder. If you want to do something like that practice up against a pontoon or wharf first, its not as easy as it might seem. I remember having all sorts of dramas when i first attempted such a thing.
Keep in mind all the boat wash and the strong current you will have to contend with at those bridge pylons.

Musty


----------



## Pict (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks guys.

Yeah, Musty, it was always hairy getting on and off our little tinny at low tide!

Where else do you think i should be looking around the same kind of region for blackies?


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

Pict said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Yeah, Musty, it was always hairy getting on and off our little tinny at low tide!
> 
> Where else do you think i should be looking around the same kind of region for blackies?


Fish that warf beside the whale watching doohickey.
BIG BLACKIES THERE!
Bald Face Point is good also.

*For blackies on the Georges just remember one rule... "No run, no fun".. So make sure there is a good flow of current

Musty


----------

